

VUE: Mobile Analytics. One Line of Code Now in Private Beta - blaurenceclark
http://blog.vueanalytics.co/post/95378382616/announcing-vue-analytics-now-in-private-beta

======
blaurenceclark
Happy to answer any questions or let you into our private beta!
brian@vueanalytics.co or @blaurenceclark on twitter!

------
mac5382
How do you plan to make all of this data easily accessible? Seems like a lot?

Looking forward to checking it out

~~~
blaurenceclark
We've abstracted away filtered data that we know is important or not so it's
easily identifiable what data points matter. And on the query side even if
you're not technical, we make it extremely easy to pull the data on your
systems my making the questions as english-like as possible

------
holic
Name conflict? [http://vuejs.org/](http://vuejs.org/)

------
danielosullivan
Been following you guys since anno tree, congrats on the new venture

------
joeandrews
Phonegap plugin please!

~~~
blaurenceclark
Working on that ASAP :)

------
ZushiZack
i juts used this and it's a great product!

------
jseip
Good luck Brian!

------
gdi2290
Dat VUE

